# Moving to Cape Town, South Africa



## dark64 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello there

I'm moving to south africa (cape town) in a few months and am planning to buy an apartment in the area, my only concern is what fees there will be to living there? There is such a thing called service charge and ground rent in the UK, is there something similar in South Africa? If so, where can I find this information?


----------

